# Drop down TV Monitor in my Comanche



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

One of the retaining catches on our drop down monitor decided to become floppy whilst we were away and then decided to hide altogether in the housing of the monitor:frown2:


As a result the drop down part is only held with one catch so has a small gap at one side.


Has anyone else experienced this and if so what was the remedy? Im guessing unscrewing the housing to try and locate and refit the little blighter?


I BET there's fiddly little springs involved too!:frown2:


TIA


Graham:smile2:


----------

